# 1st Islamorada Trip--Advice, tips etc?



## jsnipes

Going to Islamorada for 5 days with my GF next week. Will be trailering my flats boat down there and looking to fish as much as possible (she kind of knows this haha). I have never been down there so any advice would be appreciated. 

I definitely would like to yellowtail as chumming/fishing is pretty conducive to me taking care of everything while she holds onto a rod. Same goes for any other bait/live-baiting opportunities for sharks or tarpon if anyone has any ideas.

I would also love to find a flat to stake out to try and catch her a bonefish. It will prob be difficult (not to mention boring for her) for me to just pole around flats, and also do the casting from the platform. But if anyone has any tips on decent spots to wade or stake out to try and catch a bone that would be awesome.

Any other general tips on places to dive, places to eat while there, or other things to do/fish to catch would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## tom_in_orl

Stop by Robbies for some good fun feeding the tarpon

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MDIE4YKLILc[/media]


----------



## captd

easy good dives at pennekamp, hens n chickens, alligator light. bonefishing aint what it used to be, not even close... lots of guys running around all over god's green earth, if ya ask me. they don't like boat traffic. if you're gonna be running your skiff, be really aware of other guys on the platform (a lot of them are probably working). 1/4 mile used to be the general rule when i was growing up... 
go get a super fish at craig's in tavernier. best fish sandwich in the world.


----------



## makin moves

definitely robbies they have a awsome breakfast and its fun to feed the tarpon. M.A.s right across from world wide sportsman has very good food. The fish tacos were killer. It was so good we went back there for dinner two nights later. The german chocalate cake served warm was on point, everything there was great. I also here the fishing down there is pretty good ;D It was hard for me to fish serious because I had family on the boat, did get my first tarpon under the bridge. My trip is booked for mid may  Have a good trip post pics when you get back.


----------



## jsnipes

thanks guys, appreciate the tips. keep 'em coming.

i always try and be really courteous of others fishing bc nothing pisses me off more than someone blasting by me while i am trying to work a mangrove line or something.


----------



## out-cast

> definitely robbies they have a awsome breakfast and its fun to feed the tarpon. M.A.s right across from world wide sportsman has very good food. The fish tacos were killer. It was so good we went back there for dinner two nights later. The german chocalate cake served warm was on point, everything there was great. I also here the fishing down there is pretty good ;D It was hard for me to fish serious because I had family on the boat, did get my first tarpon under the bridge. My trip is booked for mid may  Have a good trip post pics when you get back.


Truth^^^^^


----------



## captd

ok, wasn't gonna add this, but since someone mentioned ma's... get the key lime pie. it's the most real one since isa stopped makin em.


----------



## bsfl

Lignum Vitae Key State Park is neat but make sure you get there before the tour starts and pick up some stone crab and oysters in key largo or you could go to islamorada seafood next to outdoor world


----------



## jsnipes

appreciate all the food input. anyone have any experience bonefishing or tarpon fishing there? not looking for honeyholes, but general advice on tides, wind, time of day, or anything like that would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## PLANKTON7

Incoming tides real nice while fishing the bridges, if you have a trolling motor just creep around and look for rollers. Also its a good idea to teach your girl friend how to pole, thats what i did.........best thing to ever happen to us


----------



## rashouri87

I third MA's and their fish sandwich and DEFINITELY the key lime pie! If you've never been to Islamorada, the fishing isn't what you think. Its considered the "best fishing in the world" only because it has great access to a variety of areas, not because the fishing itself is better than anywhere else. You can access all of the remote keys of Florida Bay, fish the patch reef fairly easily and of course the nearby flats of downtown. If you were really dead set on the truly good fishing without long runs I would consider driving down and fishing around the big pine/torch keys area, a lot more good fishing crammed into a smaller area. If you must fish from islamorada, I'd get a good map and check out some of the spots halfway between flamingo (less boat traffic and fishing pressure). Good luck!


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo

Tarpon on the bridges... bonefish on the ocean-side flats of whale harbor.


----------



## anytide

pitch your bait at the down current side/eddy of the bridge pilings -and let it drop!!
-oh and hang on .....its over quick!!
-even small baits hook BIG poons 
good luck.. 
-a


----------



## AfterHours2

Anne's beach has always been a favorite wading flat of mine when I visit. Had luck with the bones on a few occasions. If the bite is not on, I normally just switch over to topwater and mess around with the cudas. If you have the time I surely recommend the party boat out of Robbie's. VERY affordable and I have always caught a good number of yellows and kings. If its flat, grab your chum bag and sabiki's and slay the reefs. There are tons of opportunities in the area and you will be back!


----------



## jsnipes

Awesome! Thanks for all the tips, will def post a trip report when I get back.


----------



## kennethbkeys

you could stake out on edge of flats at snake creek or whale harbor flats and chum with bits of fresh shrimp. have fun.


----------



## jsnipes

well we had a great trip. weather was uncooperative and we didn't catch any glamour species but we had a fantastic time. stayed at the kon-tiki which turned out to be fantastic. 30 second boat ride to get bait/fuel/ice at worldwide sportsman and close to ocean/bay so that was awesome.

caught some glamorous trash fish, but she enjoyed it. poled around a decent amount but only saw some reds, one tarpon and one bonefish. fished a bunch of spots but just didn't seem like things were hopping and we never got out at night either. got a limit of lobster diving one morning which was sweet and i saved all the carcasses to chum for yellowtails but right about as i was going to start fishing in the slick, as yellow was flashing everywhere, i looked up and she was over the side  so all for naught it was time to run back to the bay. didn't take as many pictures as i should have but here are a few

trolled some cuda tubes and caught a bunch the first afternoon








found some drag pull in the bay








also caught a few snappers and fried em up (never leave the fry daddy at home)








trying to figure out where the hell to go!








f it, let's swim








heyooooooooooo








some shark bait








we hooked a monster, fought it for 30 minutes and lost it to a crab trip w/ that big runner . also notice the custom rod i built for her haha
tried to find some bonefish, ended up playing with the sharks








shocked she actually held the shark, that was cool









and that's pretty much a wrap. was a great time, would really like to go back and do more diving and yellowtailing. impressive amounts of life on the reef. lotta gropers too, looks like it will be a good season down there.


----------



## esmith

Great report. I'm trying really hard to get a crew together to go down in August.


----------



## Guest

Glad you had a great time! 

My wife and I were in the Lower Keys the last week in March. All I cared about were lobsters and Tarpon.  We caught 28 keeper lobster  [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif] some Cuda's and Lemon/Black tip sharks on fly. I found no Tarpon anywhere but the Niles bridge S. from where we were staying and all at night.

Landed two under/over 100lbs. and jumped about 15 more on live pinfish. I also landed four from 20lbs-50lbs. on a DOA Terroreyz and jumped a ton more.


----------



## jsnipes

Sounds like you killed it to me. I only had one 'shot' at a poon and at the time I had a rod rigged for bones or reds, and another rigged for the bonnies, so i threw a gd shrimp at a decent 50ish# poon and he was just like LOLZ and swam right past. Of course, I got rerigged with a nice big ass crab and didn't see anything else.

I am going back down 1st week in June with some guys so hopefully there are still a bunch of fish around and we can get to slaying. Will definitely be doing some night fishing next time.


----------

